# Shooting Board



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

Greeting All, 
I just put up a page on my web site for a shooing board design I decided to try. It has some modifications I have not seen before.
http://www.woodenclockparts.com
It is really to big a page to post here.
I would be interested in hearing your comments.
Regards
Joe


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

I went to the site and that is an awfully elaborate shooting board. Looks like it is set up for multiple angles with the pegs. I like the concept but I got to tell you I would have a hard time using crotch or burl for a tool but to each his own. I made one several years ago from a very simple design in a hand tool book out of plywood an a scrap piece of Oak and serves its purpose well. 

Good luck with it an post a picture when you are done.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like a good shooting board. Mine is much simpler. I used the David Charlesworth's plan that is available (free) on Lie-Nielsen Tools website. Evenfall Woodworks has some nice shooting boards and other devices. He also demonstrates how one is made.

http://www.evenfallstudios.com/wood...ucing-a-shooting-board-from-evenfall-studios/

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/pdf/shootingboard.pdf


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

A few months ago, Pop.WW'g magazine had a write-up on shooting boards... including a very simple design, which I made.... It works great & really didn't cost me anything but the scrap I used to make it.

I got the impression that it was more of a commercial AD to sell "Professional" shooting boards.

Had some unique features, which are great for clock gear makers, I suppose.

Out of my league... :thumbdown:


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Joe Lyddon said:


> A few months ago, Pop.WW'g magazine had a write-up on shooting boards... including a very simple design, which I made.... It works great & really didn't cost me anything but the scrap I used to make it.
> 
> I got the impression that it was more of a commercial AD to sell "Professional" shooting boards.
> 
> ...


This link may be to the article you're referring to.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/articleindex/shooting-boards


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

There is a newer one...

The one I made (from the article) was about 7" x 9"...
One side was for a sawing cutoff cut... turn it over and have
The other side for use with plane shooting...
*
This is the one I made... It's cool*

.

.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine is similar to that one in PW except its two sided. I can use it left-handed or right-handed. I also use it as a bench hook for sawing.


----------

